# Something Sharp Tunnel Poudre



## boonekayak (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. When we drove up this afternoon we stopped and looked but didn't see anything. We ran pretty far right towards the end of tunnel just in case...rather bumpy over there. Curious to see if anything turns up...


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

This new hazard has torn at least 4 boats in the past 3 days. I believe the object is the left side of the right pourover or "goalpost" just above the wall. Please correct me if this is inaccurate. The Forest Service investigated today and is going back tomorrow. 

If you're rafting Tunnel stay on the greenest water you can and back away from the wall.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Good description and location on today's Poudre Rock Report.
Sorry don't know how to post link, but its on the "Flows" tab above.

And thanks to whoever does the Poudre Rock Report, seems the Poudre is one of the few rivers without a properly located online gauge.


----------



## rivrrunr (Jul 20, 2004)

Ranger Rob, Tony Falbo, two Emergency Services specialists, Ben from MWD and I (Dive Team Dave) took a long look this morning. 

This looks like it is the same rock that has always been there, and not a car-part or something but may have rolled over in high water exposing sharper edges. Four commercial boats have been cut so far this week, so the NORMAL RAFT LINE down the center and left of the pourover rock appears to be compromised. Run way left, run way right, whatever you think best, but as Tony said, this rock ("Unemployment 2?") is just left and upstream of there. There's a big wave right in front of it, so it's difficult to scout from the boat.
(see pic - excuse my fanger in the upper left!)







)


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

wait, so what's unemployment #1?


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2007)

*Unemployment #1*

I would guess it's the sharp horn of a rock in the center of the river just below, Three way/ Three rock/ Twin pin that is more visible when the water is lower.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

aah. we call that razor rock. that rock sucks. so what's up with this new one? did it just tip over in high water exposing a sharp side?? and do i smell an end of season z-drag rock tipping party??


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

BuMp.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Hopefully the same person that hammered down Unemployment #1 will hit "Raft Ripper" this winter.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

I can't resist anymore after seeing you goons at Tunnel today. WTF. You guys are bunch of gigantic pie holes for thinking that modifying the river is necessary in this instance. Yes, this is as nice as I can say it. The river is wide, make a move around it. It's that simple and as far as I can tell it will only be a problem for a very small flow window. 

At first I could understand because it appeared to be an unnatural hazard, a car door or shopping cart or something, but then when you found out it was just a rock you still have been trying to remove it. While you're at it could you please move the rock in Whiteline back to where it was before. It doesn't form that sweet waterfall anymore and now it's in the runout making the line much harder to run cleanly. I got seriously back-endered in there today and had to owe Austin Ice Cream and that sucks so, as long as we're at it let's get that thing back to where it "should" be.


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Well said.


----------



## Camp Falbo (Apr 30, 2010)

*Actions To Be (And Not To Be) Taken*

Posted originally in the Forum titled "Moving Rock in Tunnel, Poudre"
Just thought you should know-

While scrolling through the six pages of philosophical discussion, mud slinging, ethical questions and insults has been entertaining, there are two things to remember-
1)	This new hazard is a Life Safety issue, not a profit issue
2)	The ultimate decision of what, if anything, is to be done about this hazard rests with the owner/steward of our beloved Poudre- the USFS

The issue of this new and dangerous feature, as well as this forum, is not only on the radar of the USFS, it has made it to the To-Do list. 

A local USFS representative has asked me to post on the various social media forums I am involved with a simple request to those concerned about this rock- Please do not attempt to remove, blast, fill, turn or alter in any other way this rock. The USFS intends to take action to mitigate this new life safety hazard in a safe, controlled and legal fashion. 

Nobody said they are “moving” the rock (Gannon). At this point, they may not know exactly how they are going to mitigate the hazard. Knowing the folk at the local level, I believe it will be done in the most ethical and environmentally friendly way, affecting the local habitat, the streambed and the “Line” as little as possible. 

As a member of emergency services and an avid boater of this very stretch of river, I support the decision to mitigate this new life safety issue- legally. 

So, save your dynamite, big ass trucks, z-drags, concrete and sledgehammers. As for the recommendation of a 12 pack, bring it on up and let’s boat!


----------

